
Bird figurine is earliest Chinese artwork ever discovered, say experts - diodorus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/10/bird-figurine-earliest-chinese-artwork
======
a-nikolaev
But is it correct to call it a Chinese artwork, because it is found in the
territory of modern China?

13K years ago is long time, and there could be different ethnic groups living
in that territory, which might be or might not be related to any of the modern
Chinese ethnic groups.

